# How did the spring season go?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

How did fellow spring hunter's do?

I did ok, but could have done better. I guess I could blame my poor shooting!! Chris you saw my bad shooting!! Trust me guys it was bad. But had a blast watching the geese migrate through the state again. I cant get enough of this snowgoose hunting. Most of my hunting was over decoys. Just wait until next year guys they are going to be even more wary then they are now! With Manitoba legalized the E-caller during the fall hunting. This could really screw things up. I don't know if Sask did the same thing, I hope they didnt!

_________________
"If it fly's it dies"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-25 16:50 ]

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-25 16:50 ]


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I got 2 :grin: only hunted part of one day. Most we found on the ground were on posted land. I'm getting to old for the sneak thing, even when it's dry - But got to spend the better part of a day with my son & that does'nt happen like it used to. & I sure miss that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Both Man. and Sask. have legalized the e-caller this fall.It was a Federal decision.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well I, guess I will have to use the e-caller, the next time I head up to Sask.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess I look at it this way.If it is going to be legal we might as well use them.Plus we for a change will get first crack at them up there before the southern boys do in Feb and all up the flyway.By the time they get here in the spring they have been hearing e-callers for over 2 months.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey why not use them!! It will just be slaughter house up there,haha. So many snows so little time!!!


----------

